# Springtails in water bowl



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a water bowl in my tank and i replace the water twice a day. The frogs love being in the water or sitting by it so i would not like to take it out, but 20 minutes after changing the water spring tails go to it. Is there a reason for this? Also can i make it so they go to mold not water?


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

They will go where they want. No worries though they dont break the surface tension. Maybe place a piece of food they like where youd like them more often. Also how come all the water changes? With proper humidity no water source is necassary, unless your allowing them to transport there tads.


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

I change the water so much because the frogs sit in there and then they have dirt and moss in the water and a bunch of springtails so i poor the water in the substrate and add new water


----------



## slimninj4 (Dec 31, 2013)

Springtails just float so it should be ok. I change out my water every few days but never see any springs in there.


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have water areas in all my vivs to allow for water changes from the false bottom as needed, I see springs in the water are frequently, to me this is a good thing, it shows that the spring population is doing well and that they are doing their job cleaning where mold may be trying to grow.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I thought it was isopods that eat mold...


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

Actually, springtails are classified as aquatic and semi-aquatic species so seeing them around the water bowl is typical


----------

